# How do you cut your box joints?



## Socrates (Jul 11, 2015)

My cobbled together router table and boxjoint jig work but the small amount of tearout and time to do each board one board at a time is making me want to find another way. What do you use, how many boards do you cut at a time?


----------



## Bobcatcharlie (Nov 1, 2015)

A table saw with a dado blade setup a sled jig can cut 5 at a time


----------



## bsharp (Feb 5, 2013)

Bobcatcharlie said:


> A table saw with a dado blade setup a sled jig can cut 5 at a time


That's how I do it, it goes surprisingly fast once you get into a rhythm.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Just use a box joint, and use glue and screws instead of nails just as good.


----------



## Socrates (Jul 11, 2015)

bsharp said:


> That's how I do it, it goes surprisingly fast once you get into a rhythm.


What does your jig look like to hold 5 boards at a time? If I it's the type with a key is it just really long so all the boards slide into it?


----------



## Munson (Mar 16, 2014)

Incra i-Box. Fresh piece of masonite and tearout is very minimal.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

Socrates said:


> What does your jig look like to hold 5 boards at a time? If I it's the type with a key is it just really long so all the boards slide into it?


i suppose thats depends on how you make the stack.... 2-3 good strong clamps and the stack isnt moving and then all you need to do is key the back one just as if your doing one at a time.

you could screw the stack together
you could double stick tape the stack together....

or your key could be 5" long if thats defined as "really long" then id have to ask if your wife has a sister.....


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't, I use a 3/4 in router and route the frame rest and both sides. I know the dept of the frame rest is not typically 3/4 in deep however I trim an extra 1/8 off the bottom and it corrects the bee space between boxes when using all homemade boxes, and is not so far off pairing with commercial boxes that you get a ton of propolis or burr comb. ( you get a little but it's manageable )


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Have you thought about using a rabbet joint? With the glue I don't see it lasting any less time. Much faster to make. We have made almost a thousand boxes like this and are pleased. I have not found a cost effective box joint method in my price range.


----------



## Gilli_in_TN (Feb 23, 2016)

https://youtu.be/U2i0jDKodSw

This is how we did ours. But the Incra i-box that Munson was talking about looks like a handy think to have around the shop. We also made another sled to cut factory handles in all of the boxes.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Gilli_in_TN said:


> https://youtu.be/U2i0jDKodSw
> 
> This is how we did ours. But the Incra i-box that Munson was talking about looks like a handy think to have around the shop. We also made another sled to cut factory handles in all of the boxes.


That's genius !


----------



## Gilli_in_TN (Feb 23, 2016)

It worked well. Here's how they turn out.


http://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a412/bluegrass_driveby/Mobile Uploads/3807.jpeg


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Socrates said:


> What do you use, how many boards do you cut at a time?


Quite often I pay someone else to do things I don't know how to do or don't have the equipment and skill to do well. Cutting box joints for beehive boxes is one of those things.

But you probably wanted a reply from someone who cuts theirs.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

My saw will only cut one at a time, at least with the blade I have. Need to get it sharpened, I think, and a new belt wouldn't hurt any either.

There is some tearout even with a backing board if you cut one at a time. doesn't bother me much.

Peter


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

Check this out. I don't know if he's still selling them, but maybe it will give you some ideas. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGRRoFw6lro#ws There are quite a few sets of free plans for building similar jigs : http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/woodshop-projects/box-joint-jig/?page=1

Good luck.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I use a dovetail jig. I cut 2 boards at a time.


----------



## Munson (Mar 16, 2014)

The i-Box is a nice jig. 1/4" to 3/4" box joint. Micro adjustable for tighter or looser joints (1/1000 adjustment - usually, the difference from too tight to perfect with pine is 2-3 thousand and you can easily dial it perfect). After practise, easy to set up, hard to screw up. Repeatable. Once tweaked in, it holds that setting. Compact, stores in a small place. Con's is it is a one-board-at-a-time jig.


----------

